# Hello - Where's Susan?



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone seen Susan?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 3, 2012)

No..but will be glad to look. Is there any kind of reward?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Cliff!


----------



## Max1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey hey Larry what up brother?


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Larry, good to see you here!


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Larry!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure been missing the photos of the nickle ceegars and off branded beer. Welcome back Larry.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Dec 4, 2012)

Larry Who?  

Susan Who?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes. Do anybody have a pic of Susan? She might need looking for maybe. We will have to start with a Regional Attempt to Locate unless we get a little glimmer of evidence that Larry may be holding her in his secret underground prison complex. That jump it up to a full blown APB quickly most likely.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2012)

Look what the cat dragged in! Here's a picture of Susan.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Dec 5, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Look what the cat dragged in! Here's a picture of Susan.


That sure is an ugly pig.  It might look better with a cheap cee-gar in it's mouth.  I said better, not good.

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 6, 2012)

Least looks like somebody got all the hair off the critter's back. Bet that was a chore. What is the left side protuberances?


----------



## john pen (Dec 6, 2012)

It is allliiiivvvveeee....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Wolfe boy!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 31, 2012)

He must have slipped back into the simper ..pout..and sulled up mode. Swear the boy could have some estrogen issues..but usually folks which are hairy as the big ape at the Foat Wuth zoo do not suffer from that ailment. Its a puzzler.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah he's busy sulking. Still I miss that knuckle head!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm hoping one of his resolutions is to come back to BBQ Central regularly, I miss him!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2013)

Me too. He was a great guy. Hope he did not leave because of any kinda teasing. Always enjoyed seeing him huffing on the Swisher Sweets while inhaling the Pabst. Sorta remind me of my Daddy and/or Archie Bunker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Me too. He was a great guy. Hope he did not leave because of any kinda teasing. Always enjoyed seeing him huffing on the Swisher Sweets while inhaling the Pabst. Sorta remind me of my Daddy and/or Archie Bunker.



He teased more then anybody. He's tough enough to take it!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 1, 2013)

While I wax nostalgia I'm making a batch of Hoppin' John and Cappy was the man who put me straight on the New Year's Day Southern tradition, I'd like to see Old Captain Morgan around here from time to time too.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah..I mess him too but do pick up his posts on FB occasionally. Maybe he will come back if he figgers out the other guy is gone?


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 1, 2013)

It does look like he is alive and well on FB and still smokin' a little meat from time to time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2013)

They're pissed off because they think the new management here is making a ton of money from our website!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> They're pissed off because they think the new management here is making a ton of money from our website!


Nope! They are pissed off that you are still here! 
Leave and they will come back! :p


Wheeler, I'm hip on that estrogen deal with the Wolfemeister. 
Pretty sensitive guy there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2013)

Puff said:


> Nope! They are pissed off that you are still here!
> Leave and they will come back! :p
> 
> 
> ...



Damn and I was hoping you would leave if I stuck around!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok..lets have a cyber mammary bump here.


----------



## john pen (Jan 11, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..lets have a cyber mammary bump here.


Umm... ok.. no wait..what ?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok..the Wolfen Boy is obviously disgruntled. Can't believe the mean yankmes have been treating him so shabby. It just dont seem fair.


----------



## oompappy (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't believe all this hatred and intolerance


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2013)

Good point Pappy. Bound to be some hate filled commie liberals lurking around here somewhere..lol.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2013)

I guess Nick is not only a PRICK but also a moderator and deleted the truthful post.  You are a God Nick, everyone should bow to you.  ASS


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey, have you ever sat back for one minute and just thought....just for one fucking second that we miss you? 
Hmm? 
Now man up ass clown!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2013)

Puff said:


> Hey, have you ever sat back for one minute and just thought....just for one fucking second that we miss you?
> Hmm?
> Now man up ass clown!



Let's see Puff.....I have Facebook, Youtube channel, a Blog and you have my phone number, all of which you have access to.  Last time you and I talked, I called you......so how much do you really miss me?  I'm just calling it as I see it....


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah Puff sounds like a regular turd head to me too. Somebody need to keep the large teated man child away from the Delete button. I would not like this to turn into a Widder Basso type scenario.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Callin' it as I see it too ma' brotha'. 
It's still 'our' home.



Btw....I texted you 20 min ago ....


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yeah Puff sounds like a regular turd head to me too. Somebody need to keep the large teated man child away from the Delete button. I would not like this to turn into a Widder Basso type scenario.


...Don't think we have ever sunk to that misfortune.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2013)

Puff said:


> Callin' it as I see it too ma' brotha'.
> It's still 'our' home.
> 
> 
> ...




It's not 'our home' anymore when people who had nothing to do with it from the ground up are profiting from it.  The people that run this forum now couldn't cook hot dogs and hamburgers.....all they see is dollar signs from OUR posts, recipes, methods, etc.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2013)

First off your post was deleted because of your language, not the content. As usuall Larry wants everybody's to feel sorry for him. Most of the folks you mention who left in the post that was deleted, left long before the new owners took over. The other 3 who left after after the new ownership took over never gave them a chance. Nothing is different as far as content goes from before to now. Larry, as usuall just flew off the deep end as he can't stand change. Larry, either grow up or leave, your choice but don't just keep coming around here to complain about crap or stir up shit that doesn't matter to most. That's the last I'm saying about this, if you keep acting like a baby, ill take care of it!


----------



## john pen (Jan 17, 2013)

Remember when Greg ran this site and Joker and Fatz were members and everything was sunshine and lollipops ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2013)

john pen said:


> Remember when Greg ran this site and Joker and Fatz were members and everything was sunshine and lollipops ?



Those were the good ole days!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Those were the good ole days!



You forgot the part about you NOT BEING A DICK......


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! My post with the F bomb is still there!
Looks like a witch hunt Larry! I got your back!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2013)

Puff said:


> Cool! My post with the F bomb is still there!
> Looks like a witch hunt Larry! I got your back!



It's all good Puff, I'm not saying anything but the truth in all aspects of my rant.  If people don't like it, I could care less.  This board has really grown leaps and bounds with all of the posts and BBQ/Grilling knowledge since the new takeover, huh?   ROFLMAO  

It is what it is.........you will understand this Puff......Metallica was great.......until they sold out and became commercialized.  Could have been one of the best metal bands ever, however they have slowly dwindled over the years into barely a mediocre band the past 20 years, NOTHING like they were.  Same thing with this forum.  Now if we could only get Nick to sleep on the back of the band bus........:rock:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Larry Wolfe said:


> It's all good Puff, I'm not saying anything but the truth in all aspects of my rant.  If people don't like it, I could care less.  This board has really grown leaps and bounds with all of the posts and BBQ/Grilling knowledge since the new takeover, huh?   ROFLMAO
> 
> It is what it is.........you will understand this Puff......Metallica was great.......until they sold out and became commercialized.  Could have been one of the best metal bands ever, however they have slowly dwindled over the years into barely a mediocre band the past 20 years, NOTHING like they were.  Same thing with this forum.  Now if we could only get Nick to sleep on the back of the band bus........:rock:


LOL! Yes! I am the only one that will get that!
MASTER! MASTER!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2013)

Metallica is devil worship music. I would tune that stuff out in favor of Country..Western..Cajun..Bluegrass..Southern Gospel etc. No wonder yall act funny.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Metallica is devil worship music. I would tune that stuff out in favor of Country..Western..Cajun..Bluegrass..Southern Gospel etc. No wonder yall act funny.



LOL..........old man!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 17, 2013)

You know he had to Google Metallica right?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2013)

Puff said:


> You know he had to Google Metallica right?



That's funny!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2013)

I know they rank right up near Slayer and the Insane Clown Posse. What more do a Mother need to know?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I know they rank right up near Slayer and the Insane Clown Posse. What more do a Mother need to know?



Not so Jeff...........they used to be the best metal band in the world.  Now I compare them with Kenny G.  They were never a Satanic band though like other bands.  You would love Pantera, youtube them!  LOL

Here ya go, give this a listen.

Pantera - The Great SOUTHERN Trendkill - YouTube


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey thanks..but I do not like songs where I cant understand the words..lol. Currently listening to Hank Senor singing Lonesome Me..that cant be improved on too much. Listen to this for 30 days and report back. It can calm the savage beastes of the field. 

HPR1: Traditional Classic Country from Heartland Public Radio


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 17, 2013)

Larry Wolfe said:


> Now if we could only get Nick to sleep on the back of the band bus........:rock:



The back of the band bus is a great place to be on the way home from an away game and because of that,  I told my daughters that they couldn't play in the band or be cheerleaders.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 17, 2013)

I was always forced to sit at the front of the bus where I could be regulated mo heavily. All the good looking "LADY" Cheer leaders seem to sit at the back for some reason. Not sure if they were more or less well behaved. Seems to recall some of them acted naughty. Noticed the coaches always seem to gravitate to the rear too. I am starting to have unpleasant flash backs.


----------

